# 103 Year Old Golfer Breaks Record, Hits Hole in One!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2015)

Gus Andreone from Sarasota, Florida is the oldest person to ever hit a hole in one.  The last person to take that honor was a 102 year old woman back in 2007.


----------



## Mike (Jan 7, 2015)

Good for him.

I don't play golf, but I do know some people
who live and breath golf.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2015)

I've only played miniature golf for fun a few times, and wasn't very good at that, so I don't think I'd be interested in playing on an actual course.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've only played miniature golf for fun a few times, and wasn't very good at that, so I don't think I'd be interested in playing on an actual course.


.
*G*= *G*entlemen 
*O*= *O*nlly*
 L*=* L*adies
*F= F*orbidden


----------

